# Blind Goldfish - can it live in a pond



## wobble (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have two large goldfish that I have had for over 10 years. They are too big for their current tank and as I do not have the space to put a new larger tank I was planning on moving them to an outside pond.

My problem is that one of the gold fish has recently gone blind in both eyes! I am a little concerned now over moving it to a pond as I am worried that it may struggle to find its way around or to find the food. Naturally I would feed sinking pellets etc.

This would be a new pond and only contain the two goldfish

Any guidance on this would be great


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

If in the pond are the same water parameters i think he will be fine, you said that they will be only the two goldfish in the pond, so it's ok. 

How big is the pond?


----------



## wobble (Aug 16, 2010)

The pond will be around 3 foot by 5 foot and to a depth of about 2 foot so plenty of space. Just concerned that blind fish might not know where they are in the water so making them confused or easy prey for other animals


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

Just watch out for cats! If it was fine in the tank it should be fine in the pond as well.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you want him to get eaten by cats, raccoon, osprey, heron, and any number of other predators, sure...go ahead and put him in the pond. A big, colorful, not very bright, blind goldfish is a huge temptation for something like that, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him disappear within the first week, especially in a pond that small.


----------



## wobble (Aug 16, 2010)

Scuff said:


> If you want him to get eaten by cats, raccoon, osprey, heron, and any number of other predators, sure...go ahead and put him in the pond. A big, colorful, not very bright, blind goldfish is a huge temptation for something like that, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him disappear within the first week, especially in a pond that small.


I live in a city and we don't have Raccoons or Ospreys (I live in Europe). Herons exist here, but not in cities and certainly would not land in my small city garden. Cats are an issue naturally as are foxes and I shall attempt to provide some protection from that via wires across the pond, but it is a concern for the poor blind fishes safety. After 10 years of looking after this fish I don't want to move it to a new home for it to be consumed within the first week.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I just think a blind, fat goldfish would be too easy a target for a cat or fox to pass up, even with wires across the surface of the pond.


----------

